# IUI and Vaginismus



## Hearty44 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and am hoping someone can relate to me. I am having iui in a few weeks and am terrified. I have Vaginismus and although I can put tampons up there and dilate. I can't bear it if the dr puts anything up there. I have been advised to take Valium to help me relax but the pain will still be there won't it? The spasms won't stop just by taking Valium. I felt so sick during the trial run that I'm scared to try again. The dr and nurse have been kind and said I can try with Valium and it if it doesn't work then I will take an anaesthetic. After that I am going back to work. My head is all over the place. Did anyone have a positive experience with Valium, Vaginismus and IUI? Thanks for reading xx


----------



## BouncyButterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm afraid I can't help. But I know some people say hypnotherapy works well for things like that.
Did you manage to do the IUI? If so hope all went well. If not maybe look into hypnotherapy for it.


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi-am in the same boat. With IVF they sedated me and just charged me a bit more. Hoping I can do IUI with gas and air-gas got me through HyCosy..


----------

